# Calling all teachers! And Mums!!!



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi guys,
This is completely non fertility related, so not even sure if it's allowed?!! ( I have also posted on daily messages to ask about this, so if you have to read about it twice, sorry...  )
Basically Dd is starting school in september, she has been allocated a place in our catchment area, which was our 2nd choice. It was our 2nd choice because when we looked around 18months ago :
a.It is ok in league tables, but by no means brilliant.
b.The head teacher seemed very focused on disability & special needs children, which is great if you have a child with special needs. This is not the case for us.
c.The older children didn't look particularly interested in their lessons at all.

On the positive side, we would be able to walk to school, dd would make friends with the children in our village.
The head teacher has changed, so I'm not sure whether this will have had a positive or negative effect on the school. Trouble is, we don't even know if the things I have listed above are of consequence! But this is all we have had to base our decision on! So help!!!!!!
I have made an appointment to meet the head teacher and have a good look around the school again for Monday 21st may, what should I be looking out for? What questions should I be asking? What do I need to know? Also will they know that their school was our 2nd choice I will feel bad about that!

We liked our 1st choice school because:
a.It did well in the league tables.
b.The children all appeared to be very focused during their lessons, hardly noticing us! Their hands were shooting up when asked a question. They looked like they _wanted_ to learn.
c.They have a swimming pool, and have lessons from the age of 5.

On the negative side, it would mean a drive to school, with parking an issue. Dd wouldn't be friends with the children in her own village, but the next village. Would she miss out?
The head teacher in this school has also changed! I have heard that she is quite strict, so I'm not sure if that is good/ bad thing. Dd only little puddin!!!
Have not made appointment to visit this school again, as seems little point unless we are contemplating a house move! So will visit allocated school first, then go from there. But want to get the most out of visit, and ask the right questions!
Please help?!!
Love Cindersxx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thankyou guys for all your pm's!!!
Some very useful information and tips to take with me for our visit!
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

i replied on the daily mssgs thread    your first choice sounds like ds's school, if it is its a brilliant school


----------



## Pand (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Cinders,

Forget league tables.  At primary level, academic achievement is not the most important thing, and you certainly don't want your child in a school where they are under huge pressure to achieve.  My advice to you is to go with your gut feeling.  Did the school feel welcoming?  Do they have any out of school clubs, if so what?  What behaviour management strategies do they have?  Do they focus upon the positive?  What ICT facilities do they have (Interactive whiteboards, computers for the children?).  

If I were you I would also have a look at the OFSTED reports for the schools.  They will give you more of an idea of the schools' strengths and weaknesses.  Then when you visit the school ask what they have done to address any developmental issues.  You can look at the reports on the web (don't know the address but if you google OFSTED you will find it).

I have to say, from my experience, for primary school children it's really important that they live in the same area as all of their school friends.  They find it really hard when all of the other children make firm friendships because they see each other every day and they are sort of left on the outside.

As for the swimming lessons, most primary schools offer them at some stage, and even if they don't have their own pool, they arrange to take the children to a local swimming baths.  We do it with our year 3 and 4 children and they love it!  

As I said tho, it's a bit like house hunting.  You have to go with your gut feeling and if you get a good feel for a school then I would advise trusting your instinct.  Take a second look and I hope my advice has helped.  PM me if you would like to ask anything else.

Good luck

Amanda


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Pand,
I really appreciate your advice. Will let you know how we get on! Have bumped up your bubbles to a lucky number!
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## Pand (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Cinders!  Feel free to PM me if you want to ask anything else!

Amanda


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello all,
Just thought I would update, as had school visit today.
We were helped so much by your very kind advice. We looked carefully at offsted report before we went, saw lots of childrens work displayed around the school. They were well into role play in the reception class, with a postman pat post office set up I would have quite liked to play in myself!!!It felt quite different to our last visit, I am amazed that a change in headteacher could have such an impact! The children all seemed to be busy, older ones working away. Swim lessons not till 7yrs, shame but dd already having swim lessons, so will keep that up.
Its not top of the league tables, but it did feel warm and welcoming, and I think dd could be happy there.
Oh forgot, they had a little garden, and are growing strawberries and potatoes. They encourage healthy eating, children have access to water at all times. They have interactive whiteboards and room full of computers, so all in all think we are fairly sold! What do you think?! 
Sorry this post all over the place!
Thanks again guys!
Love Cindersxxx


----------

